# Options for poultry producer raids were many; here’s where the feds went



## daveomak.fs (Aug 9, 2019)

* Options for poultry producer raids were many; here’s where the feds went*
By Dan Flynn on Aug 09, 2019 02:05 am The fifth and ninth largest poultry producers and three smaller operators were targets this week of one of the most massive worksite immigration raids in Mississippi history. Mississippi has 63 meat and poultry plants, according to USDA’s Food Safety and Inspection Service (FSIS). The state is No. 1 in catfish production and No. 5 in...  Continue Reading


----------

